# A lot of walleye pics being posted...



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Any one else notice that all week a lot of random walleye in cooler, walleye on stringer, walleye on fish cleaning table pics have been posted up top on the front page of the forums?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Absolutely! GREAT stuff! Check out the Warm Water forums, and click on the Detroit River and Lake Erie forum. AMAZING Walleye fishing this week. The stuff of legends. A buddy gave me his limit one day this week, and two fish were over 10#, and the smallest fish was 5#. 

Walleye season doesn't close on the St Clair River, Detroit River, and the Great Lakes. Go get some!


----------



## hoody25 (Jun 9, 2007)

That's because they are killing them on the Detroit river and lake Erie right now season is open all year 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Who in there right mind eats a 10 pound walleye? I dont care If I caught 10 of them in the same day all over 10# on the Detroit. Who the heck would eat such a fish. At least the Maumee guys for the most part have enough common sense to release any big fish. But the Michigan boys they are just meat hogs with no respect for spawning fish and the continuation of the resource. Rant over.


Didnt you start this BS before in another part of this forum?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

hoody25 said:


> That's because they are killing them on the Detroit river and lake Erie right now season is open all year
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yup^^^


----------



## Off the Beaten Path (Mar 8, 2013)

the Michigan boys they are just meat hogs with no respect for spawning fish and the continuation of the resource[/QUOTE said:


> This was perfect. I needed a good laugh. Thanks


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Although I agree with letting the big ones go to let them spawn and anything over 5 or 6 pounds doesn't make good table fare I know a lot of the fish they are getting are running big this year making it difficult to keep smaller fish.... 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Who in there right mind eats a 10 pound walleye? I dont care If I caught 10 of them in the same day all over 10# on the Detroit. Who the heck would eat such a fish. At least the Maumee guys for the most part have enough common sense to release any big fish. But the Michigan boys they are just meat hogs with no respect for spawning fish and the continuation of the resource. Rant over.


You've never been to the Maumee, have you?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

limpinglogan said:


> Any one else notice that all week a lot of random walleye in cooler, walleye on stringer, walleye on fish cleaning table pics have been posted up top on the front page of the forums?


Sorry if my walleye pics offend you...NOT!!! Get out and get ya some.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Sorry if my walleye pics offend you...NOT!!! Get out and get ya some.


I'm offended if Walleye are NOT on a stringer, in a cooler or on a fish cleaning table. That's the only thing useful about them.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

thousandcasts said:


> I'm offended if Walleye are NOT on a stringer, in a cooler or on a fish cleaning table. That's the only thing useful about them.


Lol... very true!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fish spawn, fish are easy to catch while spawning, Humans have caught fish while spawning for many many years, fish are not close to extinct. Rant over.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's a classic "cooler" pic from yesterday!


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Who in there right mind eats a 10 pound walleye? I dont care If I caught 10 of them in the same day all over 10# on the Detroit. Who the heck would eat such a fish. At least the Maumee guys for the most part have enough common sense to release any big fish. But the Michigan boys they are just meat hogs with no respect for spawning fish and the continuation of the resource. Rant over.


Yea right!!!! I see more locals down there carrying 10 lb females around in a regular than what I would like to admit! To each his own. It's a put and take fishery just like ours. Most people in Ohio have no clue about rivers, river water, or how to Fish in a river!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hoody25 (Jun 9, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Who in there right mind eats a 10 pound walleye? I dont care If I caught 10 of them in the same day all over 10# on the Detroit. Who the heck would eat such a fish. At least the Maumee guys for the most part have enough common sense to release any big fish. But the Michigan boys they are just meat hogs with no respect for spawning fish and the continuation of the resource. Rant over.


I do,when I drive 3 hours to fish and spend 300 bucks on gas and room for 3 days of fishing 

Besides its a proven fact the bigger females are not the best fish for spawning success, do the research before you bad mouth someone for keeping a fish that is legal 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow I am retarded...I did not know the season was open all year over there.

You can tell the crappy weather has all the fish guys inside today...that was a a lot of responses in short amount of time.

FYI I am not offended by cooler pics...like I said above I didn't know the season was open all year over there.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

limpinglogan said:


> Wow I am retarded...I did not know the season was open all year over there.
> 
> You can tell the crappy weather has all the fish guys inside today...that was a a lot of responses in short amount of time.
> 
> FYI I am not offended by cooler pics...like I said above I didn't know the season was open all year over there.


In a perfect world, they'd be open all year over here too.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> I'm offended if Walleye are NOT on a stringer, in a cooler or on a fish cleaning table. That's the only thing useful about them.





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Who in there right mind eats a 10 pound walleye? I dont care If I caught 10 of them in the same day all over 10# on the Detroit. Who the heck would eat such a fish. At least the Maumee guys for the most part have enough common sense to release any big fish. But the Michigan boys they are just meat hogs with no respect for spawning fish and the continuation of the resource. Rant over.


Wow. What a steaming pantload of nonsense!!! 1) The old worn out line that big fsh don't taste as good as smaller ones has been debunked a million times by guys who actually EAT king size walleyes. If you don't know how to fillet and trim a huge wallleye to remove non-flesh tissue then your contempt for those who DO is still preposterous. 2) BIG spawners have been, and STILL ARE taken by the thousands from the Maumee R. and it is STILL a world class fishery. 3) You ASSumption that BIG fish hold the future of the species is based on....*what?* As one other poster accurately replied....the biggest fish in the population are not the best spawners. That fact comes from fish hatcheries, fish farms, and aquaculture facilities. All of them practice the culling out of the biggest(and therefore oldest) brookstock and replace them with more productive (younger) fish. 
I could go on, but guys like you are so close-minded that you'd dismiss any facts that contradict your own opinions. Here's a good read about the issue of keeping exceptionally large (female) fish. 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4033124&postcount=1


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Absolutely agree on eating the big ones, they taste just as good when cleaned properly. Not many people (besides the ones who know) will agree with that.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

troutguy26 said:


> Absolutely agree on eating the big ones, they taste just as good when cleaned properly. Not many people (besides the ones who know) will agree with that.


X2.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Yesterday
And tue

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

DFJISH said:


> Wow. What a steaming pantload of nonsense!!! 1) The old worn out line that big fsh don't taste as good as smaller ones has been debunked a million times by guys who actually EAT king size walleyes. If you don't know how to fillet and trim a huge wallleye to remove non-flesh tissue then your contempt for those who DO is still preposterous. 2) BIG spawners have been, and STILL ARE taken by the thousands from the Maumee R. and it is STILL a world class fishery. 3) You ASSumption that BIG fish hold the future of the species is based on....*what?* As one other poster accurately replied....the biggest fish in the population are not the best spawners. That fact comes from fish hatcheries, fish farms, and aquaculture facilities. All of them practice the culling out of the biggest(and therefore oldest) brookstock and replace them with more productive (younger) fish.
> I could go on, but guys like you are so close-minded that you'd dismiss any facts that contradict your own opinions. Here's a good read about the issue of keeping exceptionally large (female) fish.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4033124&postcount=1


My feelings too. Nobody around here tosses back a 30 pound king because it tastes worse than a 5 pounder. Our fishery is top notch for Great Lakes eyes and eating a few big ones hasn't hurt anything the last 15 years. Has anyone noticed the bay, and Erie are some of the best in the country and tossing back big legal hens has never been a law.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

DFJISH said:


> Wow. What a steaming pantload of nonsense!!! 1) The old worn out line that big fsh don't taste as good as smaller ones has been debunked a million times by guys who actually EAT king size walleyes. If you don't know how to fillet and trim a huge wallleye to remove non-flesh tissue then your contempt for those who DO is still preposterous. 2) BIG spawners have been, and STILL ARE taken by the thousands from the Maumee R. and it is STILL a world class fishery. 3) You ASSumption that BIG fish hold the future of the species is based on....*what?* As one other poster accurately replied....the biggest fish in the population are not the best spawners. That fact comes from fish hatcheries, fish farms, and aquaculture facilities. All of them practice the culling out of the biggest(and therefore oldest) brookstock and replace them with more productive (younger) fish.
> I could go on, but guys like you are so close-minded that you'd dismiss any facts that contradict your own opinions. Here's a good read about the issue of keeping exceptionally large (female) fish.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4033124&postcount=1




I know of one meat fisherman who states the larger the fish the better tasting they are, especially with pike, musky, and walleye. I cannot argue with that. 

I think there is a definite difference in texture, but not taste. You have to cut the pieces you cook into thin slices with the larger fish. Works for me!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

And the cheeks taste better on a 20 lbs er


Everyone knows that.


LOL

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I just drooled a little when u said cheeks.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone know how the walleye run was this year at places like 6th street or Allegan? I couldnt find any before the season closed and the only nice eye that ive actually seen caught was someone steelhead fishing well after season was done.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

It was a little different using a table spoon instead of a tea spoon to extract them

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

troutguy26 said:


> I just drooled a little when u said cheeks.


If you like the cheeks, then youll love the walleye wings!!! Ask the sag bay guys or get ahold of Ralph Smith....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

DFJISH said:


> Wow. What a steaming pantload of nonsense!!! 1) The old worn out line that big fsh don't taste as good as smaller ones has been debunked a million times by guys who actually EAT king size walleyes. If you don't know how to fillet and trim a huge wallleye to remove non-flesh tissue then your contempt for those who DO is still preposterous. 2) BIG spawners have been, and STILL ARE taken by the thousands from the Maumee R. and it is STILL a world class fishery. 3) You ASSumption that BIG fish hold the future of the species is based on....*what?* As one other poster accurately replied....the biggest fish in the population are not the best spawners. That fact comes from fish hatcheries, fish farms, and aquaculture facilities. All of them practice the culling out of the biggest(and therefore oldest) brookstock and replace them with more productive (younger) fish.
> I could go on, but guys like you are so close-minded that you'd dismiss any facts that contradict your own opinions. Here's a good read about the issue of keeping exceptionally large (female) fish.
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4033124&postcount=1


 You are putting words in my mouth that were never once said and underestimate my understanding of the situation at hand. I never once stated that these large walleyes were the bulk breeders contributing to the future generation. The fact being it is an older fish that should either be hung on the wall or released for someone else to enjoy. No matter where you fish in the entire country 10 pound walleye is accepted as being a trophy fish. And I read a comment that said its a put and take fishery, Seriously who ever posted that needs to pull their head our of their you know what. :lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> I know of one meat fisherman who states the larger the fish the better tasting they are, especially with pike, musky, and walleye. I cannot argue with that.
> 
> I think there is a definite difference in texture, but not taste. You have to cut the pieces you cook into thin slices with the larger fish. Works for me!


May be true, but at least the DNR has done some changing around with our rules on Esox. Allot of new regulations. You have to get a tag to keep a musky and you can only keep one per season here in Michigan, which is awesome.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> In a perfect world, they'd be open all year over here too.


We dont have the numbers on the west side to be open all year over here. Maybe if people released a few more and if the DNR planted them at a larger size and got better survival we could have a year round fishery as well.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Again the tamer makes some stupid comments on a fishery he has never been to an knows nothing about. Why are you still even here?


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> We dont have the numbers on the west side to be open all year over here. Maybe if people released a few more and if the DNR planted them at a larger size and got better survival we could have a year round fishery as well.


walleye can be kept if caught outside of the pier head in lake Mi. all year long... not legal on the inside of the pier..... 

May 15  Mar. 15: Upper Peninsula Great Lakes and inland waters, and St. Marys R.
Last Sat. in Apr.  Mar. 15: Lower Peninsula inland waters
Open All Year: Lower Peninsula Great Lakes, L. St. Clair, St. Clair R. and Detroit R.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Again the tamer makes some stupid comments on a fishery he has never been to an knows nothing about. Why are you still even here?


thats how a young mind works... ''knows-it-all'' maybe that should be his name and not tamer:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> walleye can be kept if caught outside of the pier head in lake Mi. all year long... not legal on the inside of the pier.....
> 
> May 15 &#8211; Mar. 15: Upper Peninsula Great Lakes and inland waters, and St. Marys R.
> Last Sat. in Apr. &#8211; Mar. 15: Lower Peninsula inland waters
> Open All Year: Lower Peninsula Great Lakes, L. St. Clair, St. Clair R. and Detroit R.


The only reason its open on the lake over here is because they are so scattered to the wind you cant catch enough to make a dent in the population :lol:. And the vast majority of them are up in the rivers during this time where they can spawn in peace.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> May be true, but at least the DNR has done some changing around with our rules on Esox. Allot of new regulations. You have to get a tag to keep a musky and you can only keep one per season here in Michigan, which is awesome.


thats because musky fisherman are more fanatical, than you are about your god forsaken steal-head....
and by the way most fish are put and take that are of the sport fishery species..... trout, salmon, musky, walleye...ect... just check the stocking progams that our state provides us with..... cripes.....


----------



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

If you guys want to get rid of Harmon just say bass fishing sucks. I guess that offended him when I said that. lol


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

steelheader12345 said:


> If you guys want to get rid of Harmon just say bass fishing sucks. I guess that offended him when I said that. lol


He is pure entertainment. The stories and lies never end. I question why he is still here when after all everyone knows he is a joke and has zero credibility.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I hear smallmouth are pretty yummy!

And yeah.... walleye wings rock! 

Thought Ralph was pulling my leg at the sebewaing outting last year!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> He is pure entertainment. The stories and lies never end. I question why he is still here when after all everyone knows he is a joke and has zero credibility.


Hammer, meet nail.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

salmonslammer said:


> I hear smallmouth are pretty yummy!
> 
> And yeah.... walleye wings rock!
> 
> ...


yeh Brain... can't wait for the next outing... wally wings:corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55 Ralph and Joe sure put on a spread...


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> The only reason its open on the lake over here is because they are so scattered to the wind you cant catch enough to make a dent in the population :lol:. And the vast majority of them are up in the rivers during this time where they can spawn in peace.


wrong! what dose the wind have to do with it.. and yes some fish spawn in the river systems over there but some don't. the river system are inland and not a are not part of the great lake water way.... have you ever even been over here and looked and what this side have to offer.... OH FORGET THAT, don't come over here... stay there.... keep your holly-er than tho attitude over there....


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> thats because musky fisherman are more fanatical, than you are about your god forsaken steal-head....
> and by the way most fish are put and take that are of the sport fishery species..... trout, salmon, musky, walleye...ect... just check the stocking progams that our state provides us with..... cripes.....


Musky, walleye, bass, any native species are or could be self sustaining in many ecosystems. Jeez...........


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Musky, walleye, bass, any native species are or could be self sustaining in many ecosystems. Jeez...........


that's true, but there not... to much money involved... look at the big picture sonny.....


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Multispeciestamer said:


> May be true, but at least the DNR has done some changing around with our rules on Esox. Allot of new regulations. You have to get a tag to keep a musky and you can only keep one per season here in Michigan, which is awesome.


Idk man, I really enjoy catching perch, walleye, bluegill, etc on my parents lake. But musky were planted in there two years ago. The locals were a little upset. Supposedly they are there to eat the suckers; must be they put in some picky eating toothers that have a hankering for suckers only. Time will tell. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> He is pure entertainment. The stories and lies never end. I question why he is still here when after all everyone knows he is a joke and has zero credibility.


Care to elaborate how my post do not make sense in this thread and how they are not credible in some form? Good luck.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Care to elaborate how my post do not make sense in this thread and how they are not credible in some form? Good luck.


Well, just thinking out loud here, I wouldn't talk about self sustaining walleye populations over here when the main brood stock river for Walleye, the Muskegon to name one example, is heavily planted and studies have shown that natural reproduction has declined significantly over several decades and the number of "wild" spawning fish is currently around 7% to 8%. And that's with a closed season, so while there are multiple reasons why spawning success has been reduced to almost nothing, angler mortality is NOT one of the reasons.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dude you are suck a D BAG. Dont post anymore. its irritating


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Care to elaborate how my post do not make sense in this thread and how they are not credible in some form? Good luck.


Stop Just stop. Your annoying


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Care to elaborate how my post do not make sense in this thread and how they are not credible in some form? Good luck.


Why bother, you already deleted your troll post, luckily everyone quoted so it is still visable.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> .......and I overestimate my understanding of the situation at hand.


There. I think you had a typo in the original post, but I fixed it for you. 




Multispeciestamer said:


> The fact being it is an older fish that should either be hung on the wall or released for someone else to enjoy.


 So, scientifically speaking, how is killing a trophy for the wall ok, but keeping one to eat is not? How is mounting a fish better for the population? How is mounting a fish better for the fishery?


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Why bother, you already deleted your troll post, luckily everyone quoted so it is still visable.


The mods deleted it not me.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> There. I think you had a typo in the original post, but I fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> So, scientifically speaking, how is killing a trophy for the wall ok, but keeping one to eat is not? How is mounting a fish better for the population? How is mounting a fish better for the fishery?


Scientifically keeping just one "trophy" fish that is either ate or put on the wall the biological impact is the same. The issue is not with keeping just one of these "trophy" fish but when everyone is keeping multiple or an entire limit of them day after day, during the spawn.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Stop Just stop. Your annoying


^ and some people just cant handle the truth. The is a public forum, opinions are going to differ. If you cant deal with different opinions other then your own and cant come up with a logical response that adds to the conversation don't post.


----------



## Off the Beaten Path (Mar 8, 2013)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Dude you are suck a D BAG. Dont post anymore. its irritating




...but we can't underestimate his understanding of the situation at hand. LOL. This thread goes nowhere if said D BAG didnt have to stir the pot solely for the purpose of stirring the pot.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> Well, just thinking out loud here, I wouldn't talk about self sustaining walleye populations over here when the main brood stock river for Walleye, the Muskegon to name one example, is heavily planted and studies have shown that natural reproduction has declined significantly over several decades and the number of "wild" spawning fish is currently around 7% to 8%. And that's with a closed season, so while there are multiple reasons why spawning success has been reduced to almost nothing, angler mortality is NOT one of the reasons.


I can agree with everything but the last part.

On another note:
I would love to see the electro shocking data they have been conducting on the St. Joseph river for walleyes.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Now that escalated quite quickly. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> You are putting words in my mouth that were never once said....


 I highly doubt that those words were the worst thing that was ever put into your mouth...


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

wartfroggy said:


> I highly doubt that those words were the worst thing that was ever put into your mouth...


And boom goes the dynamite!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

wartfroggy said:


> I highly doubt that those words were the worst thing that was ever put into your mouth...


Lmfao... The best post of this thread yet!!!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> walleye can be kept if caught outside of the pier head in lake Mi. all year long... not legal on the inside of the pier.....
> 
> May 15  Mar. 15: Upper Peninsula Great Lakes and inland waters, and St. Marys R.
> Last Sat. in Apr.  Mar. 15: Lower Peninsula inland waters
> Open All Year: Lower Peninsula Great Lakes, L. St. Clair, St. Clair R. and Detroit R.


I always understood the boundary followed the shoreline, so you could fish in the channel as long as you are outside of the "imaginary line" of the shore. 
Clearing this up could really potentially help me!:tdo12:

Sorry to ask a genuine question on this joke of a thread!:lol:


----------



## hoody25 (Jun 9, 2007)

It is the shore line, so between piers would be ok outside of the shore line 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

